# Help with bulk info for newbie



## leiccarl (Jul 17, 2011)

As above ive just started doing weights to increase size and strength but want to gain weight.i dont do breakfast as i start work at 5am but im going to be taking ready break with me from now on along with some full fat milk.ive been using creatine now for two weeks and whey protein for one week. drinking about 4 litres of water.im after some ideas on how to bulk up to get the gains from the weights. im about 5.11 tall and 11st 2.i fit bus tyres every day 5 days a week so fairly heavy work thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

hi mate, if you put up your diet we might be able give you some feedback


----------



## leiccarl (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi mate at the moment i have no diet as such just started eating 6 eggs a day and ready break and try and eat chicken with either pasta or potatoes most days other than that i eat what ever is there and only eat 3 times a day


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

it's always best to get into a diet routine, now how much and what your eating


----------



## leiccarl (Jul 17, 2011)

Thats what i want to do mate just need to know what i can eat thats good rather than bad ive just added peanut butter to the above so getting there i hope lol


----------



## leiccarl (Jul 17, 2011)

Could some one please list the sort of things best to eat also am i doing wrong not eating before work im thinking maybe im burning what ive ate the day before hence why i may not be putting weight on


----------



## Borris345 (Oct 5, 2010)

http://caloriecount.about.com/ work out what ure eating this will show ure cals. u need to post up what times ure eating how much(weight in grams roughly) how much protein carbs fats and calories this is else no one will have no idea what or how much ure eating. easy to say ye eat more chicken but thats not gonna help if u dont know how much to eat


----------



## standardflexer (Jul 16, 2008)

best advice i can give if your bulking i think is to get a meal every 3 hours involving fat and protein and potentially carbs


----------



## leiccarl (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks mate thats what ive been doing so il see how it goes :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

It doesnt matter skipping breakfast apart from the fact it means you have got less time to fit ALL your calories in, but first you need to work out what your basal metabolic rate is and up the calories from there - if your seriously struggling to get calories in dont worry about eating a little dirty, make sure you have plenty of carbs plenty of protein and plenty of fat


----------

